# A new "What a Day" pic



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would expect that many of us have had a close call when turning left with our tractors....the commonsense moral of the situation is "cast a glance" over our shoulders before turning left....it may save your life or a vintage tractor.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/mymachinery/what-a-day/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! when I first look at the picture, I thought he had hit a chuck hole, then I read the comments.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know why I even bother using a left turn signal on equipment anymore, not one cidiot ever pays attention to them.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

mlappin said:


> I don't know why I even bother using a left turn signal on equipment anymore, not one cidiot ever pays attention to them.


Still use the left turn signal, BUT also start taking my part of the road more toward or out of the middle about 1/8 of a mile before the turn if no one is coming from the other direction. If they are, move to the right then get back close to the middle.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FCF said:


> Still use the left turn signal, BUT also start taking my part of the road more toward or out of the middle about 1/8 of a mile before the turn if no one is coming from the other direction. If they are, move to the right then get back close to the middle.


Yes FCF, I have also been known to do a little center straddling myself to protect my left turn.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Yes FCF, I have also been known to do a little center straddling myself to protect my left turn.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yah, we live right by a state park that atracts a lot of valporaiso and chicago idiots, I've had em about run off the left side of the road and into our yard while I was straddling the middle. Any equipment I can't see behind me is getting cabcams.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I crowd the middle of the road before a left turn and have not had any problems. What makes me nervous is the people that don't slow down as they come up behind you and plan to pass at 70mph then have to hit the brakes hard because they don't have time.

About 25 years ago a guy was pulling a disc down the road and was on the back side of a small hill, another guy flying down the road drove right into the back of the disc. During the investigation of the wreck the authorties reinacted the crash. They had the farmer bring out another tractor and a field cultivator that was about the same size. The patrol car that was going to play the part of the car in the crash was sitting on top of the hill waiting for the farmer and the other officers to get setup. A car came down the road and as he passed the patrol car he was looking in his mirror trying to figure out what a patrol car was doing sitting out in the middle of nowhere and ran into the back of the field cultivator. The farmer was not at fault for either wreck but he had to replace a disc and do some major repairs on the field cultivator and one of the tractors.


----------



## TheFastMan (Sep 3, 2011)

Dang, I'd want some compensation from the local PD for that one. My tractors don't have turn signals, but I've been considering wiring some up and running lights on the baler, wagon and other equipment for when I'm driving home late. Whenever I'm about to turn and I have someone behind me, I'm always paranoid that they will all of a sudden try to pass when I slow down to turn.

I almost got run off the road once by a stupid UPS driver during the winter. The road was plowed a little narrow and I was pulling our manure spreader with my truck and was coming up over a hill. I was hugging the right side as much as I could and all of a sudden this SOB comes flying over the top of the hill at about 60 right in the middle of the road. I had to pull into the snowbank and just missed him. Won't be pulling any UPS trucks out on the road if they get stuck. Another time I was hauling a Killbros gravity box over a friend's house behind my truck. I came up to a stop sign and stuck my hand out the window to make the left turn hand signal and the idiot drove around me and took off. I use hand signals often, but I don't think many people know what they mean. When I took drivers ed about 6 ago now, the teacher said we weren't going to cover hand signals because you shouldn't use them.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

TheFastMan said:


> I use hand signals often, but I don't think many people know what they mean.


There is one universal hand signal that everybody knows LOL


----------

